# 100 Favorites: # 47



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Franz Liszt: Dante Symphony; *Dante Sonata
Daniel Barenboim (conductor & *pianist), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Radio Women's Choir (Teldec)*










Of course, Liszt being Liszt, the Dante Symphony isn't a symphony in the conventional sense. (For that matter, neither is the Dante Sonata a sonata.) But, from my point of view, the music is splendid by any definition. And Barenboim's performance perfectly captures the wildly disparate sensations of this echt-Romantic composition inspired by Dante's _Divine Comedy_. The "Inferno" movement is every bit as demonic and sulfurous as you could hope, and the closing moments of the "Magnificat" are lumious and otherworldly. I've never heard another recording of this work. Then again, I've never felt the need to. I've read good things about James Conlon's reading. No offense to that conductor or to the Rotterdam Philharmonic, but I can't imagine that recording surpassing Barenboim's exceptional effort with the Berliners.

Barenboim's performance of the Dante Sonata is excellent too, although it doesn't erase my memories of Lazar Berman's ever-so-slightly more dramatic and poetic recording, part of his complete _Années de pèlerinage_ cycle for DG. Regardless, you won't feel short-changed by Barenboim's performance, and it's an interesting, apt coupling for the symphony.

One last reason to acquire this recording: It's been reissued on Warner's Apex line, and it can be had for a pittance. If Liszt's music appeals to you, don't hesitate. You need to hear this.


----------

